# Mejor bafles de tres opciones



## cantoni11 (May 1, 2019)

Hola amigos del foro ,necesito su opinión sobre cuál sería la mejor opción de los sgtes bafles . Todos son usado ,mi presupuesto es limtado y no puedo con uno nuevos.

Dali zensor 1



KEF Cresta 10


RCF 5S


Los tres bafles tiene característica técnicas similares o no muy dispares . Sólo el RCF que admite potencia hasta 175W . Saludos cordiales y gracias desde ya .-


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2019)

No tenés la opción de escucharlos ?


----------



## cantoni11 (May 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No tenés la opción de escucharlos ?


Nooo , soy del interior del país y lamentablemente me tengo que llevar de opiniones de foros . Sólo con los RCF tuve una experiencia allá por los 90 , sonaban muy bien . Hay que decir que éstos bafles son de distintas épocas , los RCF de los 90( aunque creo los siguen fabricando) ,los KEF son del 2000 para aquí y los más nuevos y también más caros son los DALI. Son bafles publicados en ML , y los elegí por el estado primero y luego por la data que voy recompilando de internet. Agradezco tu atención


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2019)




----------



## SKYFALL (May 1, 2019)

Y el precio de cada par por que valor asciende $$$?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2019)

Los RCF son monitoresde estudio mientras que los otros son HiFi para el hogar.
Si todos estan en buen estado YO iria por los RCF, pero si buscas algo que no tengas que retocarle la ecualizacion, podrias ir por los Dalí que son conocidos por su excelente "calidad sonora".
Si no podes escucharlos no tenes muchas alternativas.


SKYFALL dijo:


> Y el precio de cada par por que valor asciende $$$?


En el tema baffles el asunto no va por el precio sino por "como suenan". Son el punto clave en la cadena de audio.


----------



## Scooter (May 2, 2019)

Además en el como suenan haya una componente subjetiva de cada uno


----------



## antoito (May 2, 2019)

Creía que decías de "3 vías". Sin conocerlos, diría que yo, de esos, no compraría ninguno.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 2, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro ,necesito su opinión sobre cuál sería la mejor opción de los sgtes bafles . Todos son usado ,mi presupuesto es limtado y no puedo con uno nuevos.
> Los tres bafles tiene característica técnicas similares o no muy dispares . Sólo el RCF que admite potencia hasta 175W . Saludos cordiales y gracias desde ya .-


No conozco ninguno de ellos , todos parecen lindos y de marca , muy malo no debe ser ninguno .... Como dijo Dr. Z , el RCF es monitor de estudio ... caberia inclinarse por ese , si bien , en lo personal me gustan los otros , por el tweeter mas a ras y "natural" . Habria que investigar de que orden son los crossover !! eso puede ser fundamental . Deberian jurar que no usan caps electroliticos ni nucleos en las bobinas .


----------



## SKYFALL (May 2, 2019)

Y son de 3 vias? Yo pensaría que son de 2 vias nada mas


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En el tema baffles el asunto no va por el precio sino por "como suenan". Son el punto clave en la cadena de audio.


En este caso pregunto por el costo porque siendo los Dali la mejor opcion, tambien son los mas costosos de los tres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> En este caso pregunto por el costo porque siendo los Dali la mejor opcion, tambien son los mas costosos de los tres.


Es que supongo que todos tienen precios "similares". Los Dalí nuevos son costosos, pero usados y con un descuento tipico del 30% sobre el precio nuevo deben ser comparables a los otros...


----------



## sergiot (May 2, 2019)

Yo fui a escuchar esos kef en una ocación para decidir entre estos y unos Ohms americanos, me compre los ohms


----------



## Kebra (May 2, 2019)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No conozco ninguno de ellos , todos parecen lindos y de marca , muy malo no debe ser ninguno .... Como dijo Dr. Z , el RCF es monitor de estudio ... caberia inclinarse por ese , si bien , en lo personal me gustan los otros , por el tweeter mas a ras y "natural" . Habria que investigar de que orden son los crossover !! eso puede ser fundamental . Deberian jurar que no usan caps electroliticos ni nucleos en las bobinas .



Acá podes ver los DALI. Los tweeter de mis baflecitos son DALI pero en el iman dice Vifa.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 2, 2019)

Kebra dijo:


> Acá podes ver los DALI. Los tweeter de mis baflecitos son DALI pero en el iman dice Vifa.



Electroliticos y bobina con nucleo ferroso !! AHHHJJJ!!!


----------



## SKYFALL (May 2, 2019)

Como que mas paga uno la gana por marca que no por que sean lo último de lo último en componentes de super alta calidad


----------



## cantoni11 (May 2, 2019)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Electroliticos y bobina con nucleo ferroso !! AHHHJJJ!!!


Gravias a todos por su atención. Antonio tiene mucha ingerencia en la calidad de sonido el nucleo de.hierro en las bobinas?.Lo mejor es nucleo de aire ? Pero claro estå que el volumen es mas grande. Yo veo muy seguido en videos "inside" estos nucleos ferreos.saludos a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gravias a todos por su atención. Antonio tiene mucha ingerencia en la calidad de sonido el nucleo de.hierro en las bobinas?.Lo mejor es nucleo de aire ? Pero claro estå que el volumen es mas grande. Yo veo muy seguido en videos "inside" estos nucleos ferreos.saludos a todos


Lo mejor es nucleo de aire, pero normalmente los inductores con nucleo no saturan por que no son "cerrados" sino barras.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 3, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo mejor es nucleo de aire, pero normalmente los inductores con nucleo no saturan por que no son "cerrados" sino barras.


Puede ser , a volumenes bajos , pero los que han pasado por mis manos , apenas subis el pote de volumen , han hecho agua ! . Es empirico lo que digo pero notable ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2019)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Puede ser , a volumenes bajos , pero los que han pasado por mis manos , apenas subis el pote de volumen , han hecho agua ! . Es empirico lo que digo pero notable ....


Es que la teoría "predice" que no debería saturar hasta un límite de flujo magnético muy alto ya que una "barra" es puro entrehierro, ahora...si se la dejás caer violentamente y el acero de la barra no es de lo mejor, es del todo probable que hayan problemas.
Como uso xover activos no me preocupa el tema...


----------



## Kebra (May 3, 2019)

Yo usé núcelo de ferrite en la bobina del cross del tweeter, que tira a masa lo poco que deja pasar el capacitor, y trabaja "descansada" en teoría. La del woofer si es aire.


----------



## cantoni11 (May 3, 2019)

Una foto tomada del único video que encontré en youtube del RCF 5S. Se puede apreciar algo de la calidad que tienen estos monitores. Aparentemente estos monitores son muy versátiles y son usados también para poner música . El muchacho del video muestra con montar unas base  que  serviría ,según creo ; para montarlo en algún trípode .-
A mi humilde enteder si algo que no me gusta  de éstos monitores ,son los gabinetes de plástico .


----------



## Kebra (May 3, 2019)

Son de plástico? Corré bien lejos de esos baffles.


----------



## LinP (May 3, 2019)

Personalmente me gusta Dali, en el Home Cinema de casa tengo la gama Zensor y en el taller los Spektor, después en el estudio Yamaha.

Dali y concretamente la gama Zensor tiene un agudo muy dulce y se aprecian tonos que ni se "huelen" en otros altavoces. 

Concretamente el Zensor 1 te ofrecerá una imagen estéreo muy buena, son altavoces que literalmente te envuelven cuando los escuchas, el grave, pese a su pequeño tamaño sorprende, evidentemente no es un 6,5 o 7" pero se hace notar.

Es que esto de los altavoces es un mundo.. y además muy personal. En su día me pasé muchas horas en tiendas, escuchando diferentes marcas y la que me convenció más fue Dali pero esto es como los colores.. a cada cual...

Lo que si dejaría de lado son altavoces con cajas de plástico a menos que los quieras para otros menesteres.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 3, 2019)

Los altavoces de plastico a mi modo de ver no son los mejores por la característica tipica de este material de entrar en resonancia con diferentes frecuencias audibles, tal vez los unicos que medio pasan para mi son los JBL control 1 y eso porque no es un baffle muy exigente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2019)

Con chapa arriba y con chapa abajo ? 





 
Disculpen , me dió colitis


----------



## FelixRam (May 3, 2019)

Ve por los Dali. 
Dinamica y musicalidad. 
Los otros 2 son muy planos. Son monitores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con chapa arriba y con chapa abajo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E.S.P.A.N.T.O.S.O !!!!!


----------



## SKYFALL (May 4, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> E.S.P.A.N.T.O.S.O !!!!!


Son Baffles con tecnología DLS, Dynamic Lata Sound...


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2019)

La ventaja del plastico es la facilidad de darle "forma" al bafle, salir de la estructura tradicional y de esa manera lograr formas anti-resonantes, es por eso que los control de jbl andan muy bien a pesar de todo.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 6, 2019)

Kebra dijo:


> Yo usé núcelo de ferrite en la bobina del cross del tweeter, que tira a masa lo poco que deja pasar el capacitor, y trabaja "descansada" en teoría. La del woofer si es aire.


En lineas generales hiciste todo lo contrario a los "usos y costumbres" !!! ... La del tweeter generalmente es muy chica , ergo no es necesario hacerla con nucleo . La del woofer puede llegar a justificarse ya que puede tener un volumen/peso/costo  importante segun frecuencia !  VIVA EL 2.1 !!!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 7, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> La ventaja del plastico es la facilidad de darle "forma" al bafle, salir de la estructura tradicional y de esa manera lograr formas anti-resonantes, es por eso que los control de jbl andan muy bien a pesar de todo.


Coincido con el amigo , SI ESTAN BIEN DISEÑADOS , en su momento se hablaba del calculo por "Elementos Finitos" , pueden hacerse maravillas muy optimizadas ...


----------

